# Red Leather Interior - Good or Bad



## chrisquattro (Nov 12, 2013)

Although I am looking to buy a red V6 TT I have looked at some silver cars with red leather interiors which I quite like. I plan to keep the car for a good while but I am thinking of its resale value in the future, so is the red interior a popular option to have or does it have a detrimental effect on the cars value or ease of sale? I know it will be popular with some and not with others but is a black or grey interior a better selling point in the future?

Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Doesn't matter in a few more years time the v6 won't be worth much anyway so don't think resale value will be affected much.

Red interiors are out of fashion currently though


----------



## Richiemcfc (Sep 22, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> Doesn't matter in a few more years time the v6 won't be worth much anyway so don't think resale value will be affected much.
> 
> Red interiors are out of fashion currently though


Advice on what's value-for-money from a bloke(!) who has spent thousands to do 10 miles this year?!! I don't think he's Martin Lewis, so I'd take it with a pinch of salt.

My personal opinion FWIW is that whilst there are people who would prefer the red leather, there will probably be more who would be put off by it so that might effect residual values but not to the extent that it would stop me buying it if the rest of the car was in good overall condition.

How's the search going?


----------



## dino3 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have black tt with red leather & like it as it's a a nice contrast
If it had black or a dark colour interior it would prob make the tt's interior feel even more like a coffin 
Each to there own


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

When I was searching for a used TT, I noticed that TT's with a red interiour were often around 1000 euros cheaper than those with a black leather interiour.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

My mate had a silver Mk 1 with red interior looked really smart!


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

Silver with red leather is a great combination IMO. When people by relatively old s/h cars they're more interested in condition than colour though, unless it's really dire - these orange TTs will find a limited s/h market for example.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Richiemcfc said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't matter in a few more years time the v6 won't be worth much anyway so don't think resale value will be affected much.
> ...


You obviously haven't realised yet that good things in life don't happen overnight. Enjoy your mundane TT


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

You really do need to change the record.

With regards to the original question, its all down to personal taste. I have always loved red leather interior which is my silver TT has one, yet some folk aren't a fan.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

A qucik search on Audi Used and it does seem to have lost popularity, most of the ones on there with red leather seem to be older models.

Used to be pretty popular though, even my scale model Phantom Black TT has red leather.

I would say if you like it go for it, make sure you see one in the flesh though as it looks much nicer in real life!


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

Personally I dislike red interiors as I feel like I'm in a mouth or inside a body. (Disclaimer: I'm a Med student). But I noticed that in the long term compared to more neutral colors, red leather looks more worn out it really is.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

It has been said that choice is subjective - which is true. My first TT was phantom black with the magma red interior which I loved. When the TTR was parked with the roof down several people commented on how nice the car looked. I have always found that black leather black roof etc with the roof up always made the TT look dark inside. The red seemed to give the give the interior a bit of a lift. Having said that my current TT is Dakota grey with black leather, with the extended leather it looks quite classy though still a bit dark. I just fancied a change in the interior. When I sold my TT the red interior was not an issue.

My view is that while it is sensible to keep an eye on the future potential residual of the car, you should get what you really like so that you get the maximum enjoyment out of your car.

Good luck with you hunt for a TT - what ever one you choose you will love. The range out now is so vast there is probably one for every taste.

Regards Al


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Most people prefer neutral interiors - mostly black!

I like 2 tone black/red as I think it brightens up the cabin! Personal choice really but I doubt it would influence value much in the long run.


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a brilliant black with red interior. I bought the car because I got a good deal.
At first i didn't really like the full red seats but now I don't mind them as someone has already said it brightens up the interior.
You should be fine with resale.
Good luck.
Rob


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

My TT is yellow, so I don't think red interior would suit it! Red does look nice with silver, though!


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

SuperRS said:


> Doesn't matter in a few more years time the v6 won't be worth much anyway so don't think resale value will be affected much.
> 
> Red interiors are out of fashion currently though


rubbish . out of fashion says who gok wan . 1st thing everyone comments on is my red leather and how ace it looks .


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I love red leather too.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Like it but it has to go with the right body colour, imho Silver is best but it also works ok with black, white or dark grey even. It has to be in a sports car shell too, would not buy an A5 with red leather for example.

Plus noticed after watching the last series of Fifth Gear (yeah know it's crap but better than what else was on Mondays) that the top end Jags, Aston and Porches that were reviewed all had red leather. 8)


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

I found when searching the TT with red leather held a lower value that a TT without. Saying that with black or silver it looks smart. I once saw red paintwork and red interior and to be blunt it looked ghastly.


----------



## RAY-533 (Nov 6, 2013)

chrisquattro said:


> Although I am looking to buy a red V6 TT I have looked at some silver cars with red leather interiors which I quite like. I plan to keep the car for a good while but I am thinking of its resale value in the future, so is the red interior a popular option to have or does it have a detrimental effect on the cars value or ease of sale? I know it will be popular with some and not with others but is a black or grey interior a better selling point in the future?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
What goes around, comes around.
Think back a few years and if you had a white car for sale no one wanted it. Now, as it has been for a few years this colour is very popular. I am sure it will be the same for interior leathers...Black will always be there as it is serviceable but a tad plain, the other colours including my chennai brown will depend on the person you are selling the car to.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I think a red interior looks smart but I don't think I could live with it every day and so would personally never choose it, far prefer dark leather but with coloured highlights for just a dash of colour.


----------



## chrisquattro (Nov 12, 2013)

Richiemcfc said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't matter in a few more years time the v6 won't be worth much anyway so don't think resale value will be affected much.
> ...


The search is not going too well, but I have seen a red TT on Ebay, please see my new thread!

Chris.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

How i miss those... One of the highlihgts of the car...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The issue isn't so much about how red seats will affect the value but as you say how they will effect the ease of sale. With less popular colours (bodywork or interior) its all about finding someone else who thinks it looks great like you do. 
This usually means that you've got to be patient when it comes to the time to sell. Either that or you reduce the price to a level where you can tempt a buyer who isn't too keen on the red leather but can't resist the competitive price tag.
So really it depends upon how desperate you are to sell it when the time comes.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

You used to be able to get the Mk I TT in Avus silver (darker than the standard) and wine red leather. They looked real class.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I had red leather in my silver Honda S2000 and it looked great. Problem is, every mark and crease shows up so much more than black. That apart, i think it very much depends on the colour of the car, but if everything else ticked all the boxes I wouldn't let the red interior stop me buying it.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

A V6 in a few years time won't be worth much any, and even less with a red int! V6 has lost its following due to very high road tax. The 2L tfsi is just as good and even sounds like a V6! Why do you think Audi drop the V6!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh and I loved my 3.2V6 until I got my new TT.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

stumardy said:


> A V6 in a few years time won't be worth much any, and even less with a red int! V6 has lost its following due to very high road tax. The 2L tfsi is just as good and even sounds like a V6! Why do you think Audi drop the V6!


If you look at the low end of what mk2 TTs are fetching now there are still some high milleage non V6 models that are cheaper, just that the V6 with same milleage and age are a bit lower. Not sure that red leather is a major point as some people like it at the end of the day so if you were patient enough you would sell at the expected price but as a dealer trade in then I suppose they would try it on even though they probably know of a customer who would want it.

When the mk3 comes out ALL mk2s will take a hit but then again I bought my V6 2nd hand so I got a good price thus residuals don't bother me at all. Buy a car to drive and enjoy not as an ongoing investment is what I believe in. 8)


----------



## ian_tt (Mar 16, 2010)

I am after a mk2 red leather interior if anyone has one for sale.....


----------



## texasgooner (Dec 14, 2009)

I have silver with red seats inside. One of the only reasons I considered a silver car (which I find too common a colour) was if it had red seats/door inlays. In the end I narrowed down my search to silver with red because I loved the combo so much.

In my mind I could not look at the resale value the same time I bought the car, I wanted the car in that combo so that's what I bought. There are so many other factors affecting resale I didn't even give it a second thought; it has every option I'm aware of. I just new it was a classic combo (Porsche 365 comes to mind).

Another thing I'd point out is that its just the seats and door inlays that are red, not strictly the interior. Whilst driving the car you see the predominant grey that makes up the rest; dash, carpeting, most of the door and headliner.

Cheers


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

I have got these...










Waiting to go in this...


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

I love my red interior - it's the first thing that people admire when they see the car. I will say however that when I was buying a TT and just looking at photos, the red interior actually put me off buying the car as it looks very red in pictures. However, as soon as I sat into it during the test drive I loved it! It's a much nicer shade in reality and REALLY lifts the TT interior making it feel extra special. If I was going to order a new car in the morning, I'd want it to have a red leather interior now!


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have red leather and really like it my v6 is only £280 road tax due to s Tronic the v6 is a great sounding car along with 4 wheel drive and red leather the car stands out! Don't let green peace push you any other way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkerusa (Apr 21, 2013)

For some reason, the red leather interiors (and even maroon tops on the convertibles) seem to be rather popular here in Europe, more so than in the US. I have the tan "base ball stitching" seats which are quite nice. Down side of course is leather is cold in the winter and can be a bit hot in summer. So for a serious convertible, I think cloth seats are the way to go. For anyone at Audi OEM who reads this, the Nissan 370Z convertible has air conditioning vents in the seats!! Nice little detail...just saying!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Readie1978 said:


> I have red leather and really like it my v6 is only £280 road tax due to s Tronic the v6 is a great sounding car along with 4 wheel drive and red leather the car stands out! Don't let green peace push you any other way!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 Although I pay £200 more cause it is a manual, still worth it though and still love my read leather.


----------



## TT80 (Mar 30, 2014)

I dont normally go for red, but i just bought a grey one with red interior. On the pics on garage website the interior looked really bright, but it was much more subtle in the flesh. I guess i kinda like it now, and its fitting as im a liverpool fan :lol:


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

TT80 said:


> I dont normally go for red, but i just bought a grey one with red interior. On the pics on garage website the interior looked really bright, but it was much more subtle in the flesh. I guess i kinda like it now, and its fitting as im a liverpool fan :lol:


you no mate that was exactly same as me , seen mine on trader and thought wow i love how bright that is , went to view and it was alot more ox blood red than in the pictures but i bought anyway . Went to my mate who s a detailer , he said your seats are filthy (to me were spotless) . he scrubbed um with water and a bit of fairy on a magic sponge (thats what there called on ebay haha) , then treated um with leather care and they come up amazing and bright . try it you ll be amazed . spend ten minutes on every seperate leather panel with them sponges .http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-Pack-Magic ... 1142576004


----------



## TT80 (Mar 30, 2014)

therock said:


> TT80 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont normally go for red, but i just bought a grey one with red interior. On the pics on garage website the interior looked really bright, but it was much more subtle in the flesh. I guess i kinda like it now, and its fitting as im a liverpool fan :lol:
> ...


Sounds good ill give them a go, gonna buy a Clay bar tomorrow and some hd wax aswell and really get to town on her. Previous owner kept it outside and whilst its in very good condition, he certainly wasnt a detailer!


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

iv been looking at clay bars too , DA s re on offer on ebay too , meant to be amazing on black cars


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sorry maybe a dumb question! What is clay car?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

Readie1978 said:


> Sorry maybe a dumb question! What is clay car?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bar?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

